# Poulan pro 336



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a poulan pro 336 that I just installed a new piston and rings in and it runs great but I have apparently lost a seal between the bar and oiler. Can someone tell me if there is a seal or O ring that I have forgotten. Does anybody have a parts breakdown of this model, This would maybe help also....Thanks and great forum.....Jim


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can look at a parts breakdown at many online sources such as this one:

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/he...,_PP336/Handle_&_Blade/02|~311|~510/023110003


----------

